# Next to a blindness...



## Anania

Bueno, esta frase ha podido conmigo:

"Next to a blindness to the many differences between individual learners..."

HELP!


----------



## Louanna007

de donde saquiste eso?  ha podido conmigo tambien y no puedo sacarlo de un busqueda de google.com-me pongo un poco de nerviosa.


----------



## Mr Chu

parece algo como: casi ciego ante las muchas diferencias que existen entre los que están aprendiendo. There must be a better way to say it anyway


----------



## Mr Chu

cómo va la frase completa?


----------



## Anania

Caramba, Louanna, sí, es complicada la expresión... pero existe


----------



## Anania

Mr. Chu, acá te va: "Next to a blindness to the many differences between individual learners, this mismatch between learning objective and learning activity is the most important reason why instruction is ineffective"


----------



## Gitanogana

Hola,
Para mi, significa "insensitive," algo semejante a _indiferente_.


----------



## Anania

Ah, eso tiene sentido, lo de indiferente, gracias! Veré como queda


----------



## Mr Chu

Next to a blindness to the many differences between individual learners, this mismatch between learning objective and learning activity is the most important reason why instruction is ineffective"

algo como: " Cerca de la ceguera sobre las muchas diferencias entre las personas individuales que se encuentran aprendiendo (aprendices individuales en castizo), este desajuste entre el objetivo de aprendizaje y la actividad de aprendizaje es la razón más importante por la cual la instrucción no es efectiva (inefectiva). Massomeno`


----------



## Gitanogana

Otra cosa, para mí, este frase me suena un poco extraño en el contexto, te recomendaría que no uses este frase sin que lo entienda bien.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Mr Chu

I agree with Gita, there´s something slightly weird in it


----------



## Anania

Qué tal "Indiferentes a las muchas diferencias entre los estudiantes, este desajuste (mejor que "confusión", que fue lo que yo había puesto") etc. Massomeno, no? GRAAAAAACIAS!


----------



## Mr Chu

sí, casi indiferente o algo así. La traducción literal se me complica


----------



## Anania

O mejor: Pasando por alto las muchas diferencias que existen entre los estudiantes, este desajuste... 
¿Les parece?


----------



## Mate

"Negando casi las numerosas diferencias que existen entre los educandos individuales, esta falta de coincidencia entre..."

Ya sé, no me lo digan. "Educando" suena antiguo. Pero la versión ¿va o no va?


----------



## Anania

Joer, creo que le cambié el sentido a la cosa. Es quie no está bien esto de trabajar un viernes a las 23.14


----------



## Gitanogana

Anania said:
			
		

> Bueno, esta frase *ha podido* conmigo:


 
También, nunca he visto _poder_ usado en tal manera, ¿alguién me puede explicar? Las únicas interpretaciones que he aprendido de _poder_ son: to be able to, and to be stronger than (*la curiosidad pudo más que el miedo* _his curiosity proved stronger than his fear)._

Gracias


----------



## Mate

Esta frase ha podido conmigo. Me pudo (vencer).


----------



## Mate

La frase es un poco difícil. Creo que pudo con más de uno.


----------



## Mr Chu

poder: not in the sense of power but meaning something between to defeat, to exceed or maybe to overcome. Like " ella pudo conmigo" "she defeated me or she beated me or she overcame me (is it right?)" and so


----------



## Gitanogana

Pues, ¿sencillamente la frase equivale a "este frase me ha vencido/sobrepasado," omitiendo _vencer_? Y también, ¿porque se escriba _ha podido *conmigo *_en lugar de _*me* ha podido_, hay diferencia?

Gracias


----------



## Anania

Sí, es una expresión idiomática: "esa frase me venció", no tiene ya nada que ver con el sentido literal del verbo "poder" tanto en To be able to, como en su acepción de "power"


----------



## Mate

Your explanation is better than mine by far but...what about Anania's translation?


----------



## Anania

En realidad podría decirse tranquilamente "me ha podido". De hecho, en Argentina decimos "me pudo" (que es el pretérito del indicativo), pero siguen siendo expresiones idiomáticas, sin mayor justificación gramatical


----------



## Gitanogana

Una minúscula corrección



			
				Mr Chu said:
			
		

> poder: not in the sense of power but meaning something between to defeat, to exceed or maybe to overcome. Like " ella pudo conmigo" "she defeated me or she beat (not beated) me or she overcame me (is it right?)" and so


----------



## Mate

Esta frase "me pudo" es común de oir en el campo. Pero los gauchos suelen referise con más frecuencia a motores, implementos y vacas mañeras que a frases.


----------



## Mr Chu

oh! thanks, and how about over*came*?


----------



## Gitanogana

Gracias por tus explicaciones a todos.


----------



## Anania

Yes, what about MY translation? je je
"Vaca mañera" ja! que no te pidan traducir eso!


----------



## Gitanogana

Sí, _overcame_ es correcto.


----------



## Anania

Cómo lo traducirías? "Waking cow" o "Spoiled cow?"


----------



## Mr Chu

vaca mañera: crafty cow!


----------



## Mate

Anania said:
			
		

> Yes, what about MY translation? je je
> "Vaca mañera" ja! que no te pidan traducir eso!


A bad tempered cow?


----------



## Mr Chu

no hay alguien que no sea de Argentina a ver si se dice "me pudo" en otros lares?


----------



## Mr Chu

Mateamargo said:
			
		

> A bad tempered cow?



es lo mismo maña que mal humor?


----------



## Anania

Y si pongo "Sin tener en cuenta las muchas diferencias que existen entre los estudiantes (educandos no va)..."?


----------



## Mr Chu

estudiantes individuales (suena más actual si decís estudiantes, creo yo)


----------



## Anania

No, maña es maña. No sé cómo traducir eso. Alguien mañoso puede ser alguien "spoiled" pero vieron que la traducción literal de "spoiled" es "arruinado". Me quedo con bad tempered cow, es decir, con una vaca que se ofende por cualquier cosa. Es más, de ahora en más llamaré así a los individuos que entren en esa categoría.


----------



## Mr Chu

hay "maña" en el diccionario y se aproxima a crafty (en sentido de astuto) o puede ser también evil cow or bad tempered cow. Como aprendí, "mañero" no es siempre malo (no en la escuela sino con el uso habitual)


----------



## Anania

LO TENGO! "Más allá de las diferencias que existen entre los estudiantes, este desajuste entre el objeto y la actividad de aprendizaje es la razón más importante de que la enseñanza resulte ineficaz y poco atractiva. "


----------



## Mate

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> hay "maña" en el diccionario y se aproxima a crafty (en sentido de astuto) o puede ser también evil cow or bad tempered cow. Como aprendí, "mañero" no es siempre malo (no en la escuela sino con el uso habitual)


OK, pero te aseguro que una vaca mañera es siempre una pesadilla. Además "crafty" para mi tiene una connotación no sé, como si le atribuyéramos a la vaca una cierta capacidad intelectual. No?.
Quien sabe. En una de esas la tiene.


----------



## Mr Chu

creo que la idea es que el que enseña (o el sistema) son ciegos a las variaciones individuales y que esta falta de visión genera el resto


----------



## Mate

Anania said:
			
		

> LO TENGO! "Más allá de las diferencias que existen entre los estudiantes, este desajuste entre el objeto y la actividad de aprendizaje es la razón más importante de que la enseñanza resulte ineficaz y poco atractiva. "


Me gusta!
Otra: Dejando de lado las diferencias que existen entre cada estudiante...


----------



## Anania

Una más y no molestamos más, si es que todavía están allí, como traducen "they proceed through different levels of understanding"


----------



## Mr Chu

Mateamargo said:
			
		

> OK, pero te aseguro que una vaca mañera es siempre una pesadilla. Además "crafty" para mi tiene una connotación no sé, como si le atribuyéramos a la vaca una cierta capacidad intelectual. No?.
> Quien sabe. En una de esas la tiene.



Creo que en general un animal puede ser crafty, pero es más dudoso que sea intelligent que supuestamente se atribuye a los humanos. Le preguntamos a un nativo? Yo me perdí...Y estoy de acuerdo, nada peor que una vaca mañera!


----------



## Anania

gracias mateamargo, ahí sí has dado en el clavo.


----------



## Mr Chu

Anania said:
			
		

> Una más y no molestamos más, si es que todavía están allí, como traducen "they proceed through different levels of understanding"


atraviesan  diferentes niveles de comprensión ó proceden a través de diferentes niveles de comprensión (la primera me parece más correcto)


----------



## Anania

Bueno, yo tenía la idea de que alguien crafty es alguien hábil. Yo no sé si hay vacas hábiles, por qué no, después de todo.


----------



## Mr Chu

y habilidad es saltar alambrados cuando te quieren ordeñar o saltar el alambrado cuando te querés morfar unas mazorcas o esconder la leche cuando te quieren ordeñar


----------



## Anania

Sí, atraviesan, así queda mejor. Debería pasarles parte de mi paga a ustedes!


----------



## Mate

Anania said:
			
		

> gracias mateamargo, ahí sí has dado en el clavo.


Con tu frase o con lo de la vaca? jeje. Creo que Chu (si se me permite la confianza) ha dado en el clavo con el resto.


----------



## Anania

Sí, además ser hábil o tener ciertas destrezas no es lo mismo que ser inteligente, en el sentido humano. 
Pobres vacas.
Un día se vengarán de todos nosotros, llegará el día de las bad tempered cows. Hordas de vacas de todo el mundo vendrán a la Argentina, seremos el gran foco del terrorismo ganadero.


----------



## Mr Chu

Che mate, cómo se escribe un nuevo thread?


----------



## Mr Chu

Mr Chu es porque ya había otro  Chu en la lista!


----------



## Anania

Mateamargo y Chu, si se me permite la confianza también, ambos han dado en el clavo con la traducción. Puse el ¨"atraviesa" de Chu y el "dejando de lado las diferencias" de mateamargo. Sólo espero no haber metido por error algun comentario sobre las vacas en mi traducción...


----------



## Mate

Anania said:
			
		

> Sí, además ser hábil o tener ciertas destrezas no es lo mismo que ser inteligente, en el sentido humano.
> Pobres vacas.
> Un día se vengarán de todos nosotros, llegará el día de las bad tempered cows. Hordas de vacas de todo el mundo vendrán a la Argentina, seremos el gran foco del terrorismo ganadero.


Me parece inspirado en Inodoro Pereyra


----------



## Mr Chu

No importa, las diferencias interindividuales vacunas no deberían ser tan evidentes para que importen; imagináte que las interindividuales humanas no han sido tenido en cuenta por taaanto tiempo!


----------



## Mr Chu

Inodoro Toro!


----------



## Anania

Tu nick también parece estar inspirado en el Inodoro Pereyra


----------



## Mr Chu

Y Mendieta...Perro!


----------



## Mate

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> Che mate, cómo se escribe un nuevo thread?


en la página ppal, donde están todos los threads, buscá arriba a la izquierda. Creo que dice "open new thread". Creo que para eso tenés que suscribirte primero, pero es una papa de todos modos.


----------



## Mate

Anania said:
			
		

> Tu nick también parece estar inspirado en el Inodoro Pereyra


Pucha me descubrieron!


----------



## Anania

Mr Chu said:
			
		

> No importa, las diferencias interindividuales vacunas no deberían ser tan evidentes para que importen; imagináte que las interindividuales humanas no han sido tenido en cuenta por taaanto tiempo!


 
You've got a point there!


----------



## Anania

Yo creo que si Inodoro Pereyra a.k.a mateamargo está hablando aquí es porque ya se ha suscripto. ¿De qué se tratará tu new thread? El nuestro ya está larguísimo. Los moderadores nos dirán que si nos creemos que esto es un carnaval


----------



## Mr Chu

de la diferencia entre crafty, smart e intelligent aplicadas a las vacas


----------



## Anania

jajajajjaj


----------



## Mr Chu

pero no encuentro el punto de partida. Por dónde comenzaste?


----------



## Anania

Quien? yo? Qué punto de partida?


----------



## Anania

Ah el punto de partida? Mira que yo recién me he suscripto aquí ayer. Yo lo que puse fue "start a new thread, ask a question" y pregunté lo de "next to a blindness"


----------



## Mr Chu

ok, gracias. alguna otra duda?


----------



## Anania

er, qué confusión. Pobre de mí


----------



## Mr Chu

sí, pobre de tí


----------



## juramaca

seriedad porfavorcito.


----------



## Mr Chu

...ejem...


----------

